# Still feel dp with one person?



## Behappy (Dec 4, 2018)

My dp ended a few months ago, apart from one person who I still feel weird with. I've known them as an acquaintance for years yet I don't remember what they were like before. I remember things about when we were friends But I remember it like a dream or movie, I can't connect that to the me or him now or any emotion. If I ever talk to him now in person it's the robot me with no emotion. And then if we message It's like I don't see him as a real person, he doesn't seem real, just words on a screen. I just feel blank towards him, so I say things that I'm not sure if I mean and I don't know how to fix it. Idk if any one else had this


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

I sort of have felt something a little like that but not with people. With places. My grandma's house always felt unreal/fake/weird even when I wasn't going through an episode of the DR/DP and I hated going to her house. I'm not sure why that is. Have you talked to your friend about it?


----------



## Assie5 (Feb 14, 2019)

Omg I have this with by boyfriend sometimes still, So annoying.


----------

